# Are Ikea toys safe?



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I've noticed they have lots of wooden toys but they are much cheaper than any others I've seen...

Does anyone know whether they have been reviewed, where they are made and whether they are safe?


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

I think they are all made in china, we have some of them and have had some for a few years, through 2 rowdy boys and they have lasted. Some of their toys are nonpainted, and literally one piece like this black plastic teeter totter rocker thing that they love.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

good question, subbing...


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

apparently they are not all made in china...or maybe not at all --

http://www.chinafreechristmas.info/2...-in-china.html

This is one of the toys we have which is made in sweden - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40060836

I can't even express how much our 2 boys LOVE this. It's a favorite for piling on cars and toys and whatever and running through the house with...


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finnegansmom* 

This is one of the toys we have which is made in sweden - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40060836

I can't even express how much our 2 boys LOVE this. It's a favorite for piling on cars and toys and whatever and running through the house with...

No information about the safety, but that has been my daughters favorite toy for two years!

Although doesn't Sweden have pretty high safety standards in general?


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

We have the Ikea bead coaster and a stacking rings lighthouse thingy. Both are in great condition after 2 kids. My youngest is one and still gnawing on everything, and there is no sign of any damage to the disks in the wooden lighthouse - pictured here: http://www.greattoyguide.co.uk/2009/...ing-rings.html

Gets played with a billion times a day for the past 3 years!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Some info I found on IKEA's practices:

http://www.cleanproduction.org/Safer.About.IKEA.php

In researching PVC/phthalates a while back, I found that IKEA quite some years ago discontinued the use of these chemicals in their products (or most of them, including all toys and baby items). I remember being very glad to see how long it had been, because we've had their (super cheap) kids plastic plates/bowls/cups for a long time, but even those were PVC/phthalate-free.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
Some info I found on IKEA's practices:

http://www.cleanproduction.org/Safer.About.IKEA.php

In researching PVC/phthalates a while back, I found that IKEA quite some years ago discontinued the use of these chemicals in their products (or most of them, including all toys and baby items). I remember being very glad to see how long it had been, because we've had their (super cheap) kids plastic plates/bowls/cups for a long time, but even those were PVC/phthalate-free.

Thanks for the link and to everyone else who replied also.










Sweden and most of Europe have high standards. That why I was wondering if Ikea stuff is made in Europe or MIC, especially since it's so cheap.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

My kids love their IKEA toys too. We went on a bit of an IKEA binge, since my mom sent a $400 gift card for IKEA for Christmas. I got the slide (the one BIG present) and most of the little toys. All have been great quality and sturdiness.

I also like how nothing in the kids section requires batteries, so lots of good imaginative play.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Their train set is the greatest....waaaaaay cheaper than Thomas...but Thomas trains also match with it.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finnegansmom* 
apparently they are not all made in china...or maybe not at all --

http://www.chinafreechristmas.info/2...-in-china.html

This is one of the toys we have which is made in sweden - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40060836

I can't even express how much our 2 boys LOVE this. It's a favorite for piling on cars and toys and whatever and running through the house with...

my lo loves this as well. he's used it everyday for months and shows no sign of slowing!!! when his bigger friends come over they push him around in it!!


----------



## vicky86 (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
I've noticed they have lots of wooden toys but they are much cheaper than any others I've seen...

Does anyone know whether they have been reviewed, where they are made and whether they are safe?

Most of the wooden toys were made in China. Normally, the wooden toy is safe if your child is not under 6 years.


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finnegansmom* 
This is one of the toys we have which is made in sweden - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40060836

I can't even express how much our 2 boys LOVE this. It's a favorite for piling on cars and toys and whatever and running through the house with...

My DS loves this too!!! He gets food out of the pantry & wheels it all over the place.


----------



## MClear (Apr 13, 2012)

This is a great thread. I found a link that I didn't see mentioned yet (sorry if I'm duplicating here) from Ikea specifically about their toy safety requirements and while it doesn't promise perfection, it does offer some comfort for those of us who can't always afford Land Of Nod stuff : http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_US/about_ikea/social_environmental/toy_safety.html


----------



## Isabel412 (Mar 27, 2012)

I've noticed they have lots of wooden toys but they are much cheaper than any others I've seen.


----------



## Isabel412 (Mar 27, 2012)

my lo loves this as well. he's used it everyday for months and shows no sign of slowing!!


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

I love IKEA toys! I think they are a great balance between cheap but not filled with chemicals. And they are often simple and open ended.

We have their train set (which works with thomas and also NYC MTA subway trains, toy kitchen, easel, swing hanging from the ceiling of our son's bedroom, and those are just the big ones (can you tell we have 2 IKEA stores within a few miles of us? we love it there.)


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Most of their toys are made in China. If you are comfortable with MIC painted toys (I'm not) than they are good value for the dollar.

The plastics are all better quality than average because they comform to EU law.

We like their tin pots and pans.


----------

